# Die Pizzafresser schauen sich die echten Biker an .......



## TortureKing (18. August 2004)

*.... aus diesem Grund fahren wir zur Bikewelt Rhön:*






http://www.feuerberglifte.de

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch nen geeigneten Termin finden.

Ich sag einfach mal ...... wir fahren am 

*Samstag den 4. September*
müßte ja genug Vorbereitungszeit für alle sein 

Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Frazer (19. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag einfach mal ...... wir fahren am
> 
> *Samstag den 4. September*
> müßte ja genug Vorbereitungszeit für alle sein
> ...




Hm...... ich wär für ne Woche später, denn ich glaube kaum, dass mein Promille-Pegel am 4ten scho wieder so weit drunten ist, dass ich mich auf nem Bike halten kann.... meine letzte Prüfung ist nämlich am 3ten   

Somit mein Vorschlag:

Samstag, 11.09. 


BTW: du warst mal wieder schneller als ich mit diesem Vorschlag   
Fahre übrigens nur mit, wenn der Lugggas auch mit kommt, schließlich wolln wir ja mal n paar Mörder-Trails anguggn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (19. August 2004)

..... da fehlen aber noch ein paar übliche Verdächtige .....


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ..... da fehlen aber noch ein paar übliche Verdächtige .....



...schön das du die echten Kerle suchst...leider wirst die an den Feuerbergliften nicht finden. Die sind an dem WE alle auf der Eurobike..
oder an anderen Wochenende am Geisskopf oder sonst wo wo sich gleichgesinnte rumtreiben....
fahr lieber mal an den Geisskopf...da sind die Strecken wirklich ein bischen besser


----------



## cubey (19. August 2004)

Wo ist den Geisskopf???


----------



## rex_sl (19. August 2004)

geisskopf is da wo du angst um dein 1300 gramm scandium bekommst.



in dem single trail park feuerberg kannste dir lauter unfreundliche möchtegern. cc fahrer anschauen die mit verglühten scheiben unten ankommen.

aber is schon okay dürft ihr auchmal bikapark fahren ohne ein bewegliches hinderniss zu sein.

is gut da für euch. lacht wenigstens keiner


----------



## TortureKing (19. August 2004)

super ...... jetzt fängt das schon wieder an   

@ rexi: ... sind wir mal froh, das es sich in der Bikewelt ausschl. um vorurteilsfreie Menschen handelt, die sich auch nicht zum wiederholten Male in Ihrem Klische behafteten Stumpfsinn ergehen und sich in Ihrer ausgesprochen diferenzierten und netten Art pflegen auszudrücken, bzw. meinen sich dadurch auszeichnen zu müssen ........


----------



## cubey (19. August 2004)

Hä !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Versteh nur Bahnhof !?!?!?!?


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. August 2004)

@tk
sorry bin out of order   
weisst ja bescheid


----------



## rex_sl (19. August 2004)

ich glaub du verstehst hier was falsch.


erstens schau dir mal das thread thema an.


ich denke nicht in gruppen.

hier heist es

PIZZAFRESSER SCHAUEN SICH ECHTE BIKER AN


im klartext soll das wohl heißen

wir die tolle pizzaclique schauen uns die krassen downhiller und freerider an, oder?????


ich wollte ja nur zynisch darauf hinweisen, dass es sich beim "feuerberg" nicht um einen wirklichen bikepark handelt wo man die "krassen biker" beim fahren beobachten kann.


es ist ausdrücklich ein single trail parcours. 

nicht das ihr zurückkommt und denkt ihr seid auch krass und voll die checker.  

weil dort nur solche wie ihr seid die sich ja selber als randgruppe bezeichnen.



wir fangen den streit nicht an. dies geht immer von euch aus. wie auch wieder mal dieser thread.  


fahrt lieber mal mit uns nach bischofsmais, und schaut euch das mal an. da kann man solche leute beobachten. denn das ihr da fahrt währe ja selbstmord.


----------



## Beelzebub (20. August 2004)

danke für die einladung rex, aber bischofsmais kenn ICH schon ,und fahr dort auch  
man will sich ja auch mal was neues ansehen.

@TK: gern dabei, aber nicht am eurobike we, und lieber an einem sonntag. die arbeit halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (20. August 2004)

"Randgruppe" wenn ich das schon höre......................
Man fährt doch weils einen Spaß macht oder nicht?
Und will sich als Anfänger doch weiterentwickeln, sein können und fahrtechniken erweitern. Man sollte doch als Fortgeschrittener den weniger fortgeschrittenen helfen und unterstützen. Oder nicht!!!!!!
Ich fahre erst seid 4 Wochen also ist es doch klar das ich mangels fahrtechnischen wissens nicht mit 100 km/h downhille.
Ich habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet weil ich gedacht habe ich lerne hier Leute kennen mit denen ich mal zusammen fahren kann und ich von denen lernen kann. Jetzt weis ich aber woran ich bin, ich bin allso nur ein bewegliches Ziel. Dann werde ich halt weiterhin alleine fahren oder halt nur mit denen die ich kenne und auch anfänger sind.
Und am Feuerberg gibt es auch solche ich habs gesehen.
Randgruppe.............. ich könnt kotzen :kotz:


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (20. August 2004)

@cubey wennst was lernen willst bist im Forum aber falsch...ausser du möchtest deinen BMI sprengen*G*
wie ich mit dem MTB angefangen hab bin ich nie in den Bikepark gefahren, weil Bikepark denke ich schreckt viele Anfänger am Anfang ab und die sagen dann z.B Bikeparks sind ******** oder schwachsinn "sei nur etwas für harte Biker".
wenn du als anfänger irgendwo hinkommst wo alles verblockt und steinig ist, wo du mehr schiebst als fährst wirst du mit sicherheit sagen bikepark ist doof.

als Anfänger kann man aber echt froh sein das es solche Parks wie den Feuerberg gibt. da kannst eingentlich echt gut fahren ohne das man den Fuss auf den Boden setzten muss.

deswegen auch das schubladendenken von TK...
warum hast du den Thread nicht einfach: wer fährt mit uns an den Feuerberg, genannt??? häh weil du provozieren wolltest, oder!
oder du bist so ironisch und meinst "wir fahren in den Park und schauen uns die Weicheier an die mitm Lift hochfahren" oder!


----------



## TortureKing (20. August 2004)

..... auweh ... naja, ich antworte dann evtl. ausführlicher wenn ich von der Singlespeed-WM (für Weicheier), in Berlin zurück bin ....... 

Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Titel gaarnicht werten ...... bzw. lediglich eine erst kürzlich aufgebrandete Nabensgebung (innerhalb der "Pizzafresser & Eisdielenbiker) nochmals ironischerweise hervor holen ... eine Klassifizierung in Könnenstufen, Bikerklassen oder andere Qualifikationen liegen mir fern ..... da ich eben *nicht* in Schubladen denke ........ höchstens mal auf Ignoranz reagiere.

@ Cubey .... Du bist schon richtig hier ......


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (20. August 2004)

Na, das hat ja schon die Qualität vom Bike-Magazin Forum.....respekt


----------



## cubey (20. August 2004)

Blick da nicht durch bei eueren Streitigkeiten.
Hab gedacht die Pizzagang und die Eisdielenbiker kommen alle aus der Nürnberger gegend und sind ein und die selbe Gruppe???


----------



## TortureKing (20. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Blick da nicht durch bei eueren Streitigkeiten.
> Hab gedacht die Pizzagang und die Eisdielenbiker kommen alle aus der Nürnberger gegend und sind ein und die selbe Gruppe???


LOL...nö nö, dont confuse .....wir kommen nicht nur aus der selben Gegend, wir sind auch ein und die selbe Gruppe  ...................... zum anderen haben wir aber auch keinerlei Streitigkeiten zu irgendwelchen anderen Forenteilen oder Gruppen ..... es wird nur ab und zu  durch einige versucht uns als _"Nicht echte Biker"_ darstellen zu wollen(was auch immer einen "echten" Biker ausmacht)  ..... das hat dann aber immer eher mit Projektion auf irgendwelche Klischees, oder einfach mit Ignoranz zu tun.

Wie sagte schon so schön ein berühmter Schriftsteller ........ " Alle sind gleich ....... aber einige sind gleicher als andere" ...... wobei wir offensichtlich in manchen Augen die gleicheren sein sollen ........ sonst kämen derlei Anfeindungen nicht immer wieder hoch.

Andererseits, könnte es natürlich sein das sich die Stimmung auf unserer "Gegenseite" so weit aufgeheizt hat, das vieles Mißverstanden werden will 

*........ mein Vorschlag: 
laßt uns alle Treffen, uns kennenlernen und uns für wertvoll oder nicht erachten ..... aber evt.  die Möglichkeit finden, eine angenehmere Coexistens leben zu können .......  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (20. August 2004)

Immernoch


----------



## rex_sl (20. August 2004)

cubey_
hier gabs früher immer streitigkeiten zwischen den cc fahrern und den freeridern. ein wort ergab das andere. bis es mal eskaliert ist.

jetzt war lange mal ruhe im schönen franken, nur durch diesen thread ist wieder öl ins feuer gegossen worden.



hier denkt niemand ihr seid keine echten biker.
ihr definiert euer ziel nur anderst.

durch solche leute wie torture könig die ihre ausdrucksweise sehr hochgestochen wählen, wird versucht die normalos als dumm hinzustellen.

siehe das zitat weiter oben.


wir bieten euch sogar noch an mit uns wegzufahren aber nein. wir sind ja intollerant.


----------



## cubey (20. August 2004)

Aha ist also voll der Kindergarten hier.  
Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit jeden von euch fahren, soweit ihr mich auch mitfahren lässt.   Dann kann ich mir selber ein Bild machen.
Ich kann aber mit dem Wort Freeride nix anfangen.   Wie gesagt ich bin ja noch nicht solang dabei.


----------



## rex_sl (20. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Aha ist also voll der Kindergarten hier.
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit jeden von euch fahren, soweit ihr mich auch mitfahren lässt.   Dann kann ich mir selber ein Bild machen.
> Ich kann aber mit dem Wort Freeride nix anfangen.   Wie gesagt ich bin ja noch nicht solang dabei.



bist immer herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2004)

so und nun ist wieder ruhe im karton ;-))

TK wollte eine spassige überschrift für seinen thread machen. na und? leider haben es einige wohl missverstanden. schade.

Öl ins feuer hast du rex-sl geschüttet denn von dir kamen die ersten anfeindungen in diesem thread.

cubey du kannst gerne mitfahren. egal wo. für mich sind biker immernoch biker. auch rex-sl kann gerne mitfahren. oder einfach mal zum pizzaplauder kommn anstatt hier rumzumäckern. denn persönlich lässt sich vieles oft einfacher klären als übers forum.

zum Feuerbergtreffen:

das we Eurobike ist wirklich eine schlechte wahl. sollte man ein we später machen wenn. 

wie lange haben feuerberg bzw geisskopf dieses jahr offen? ende september??



ich hoffe das hier im thread und auch im gesammten forum nun dieser "streit" mal beigelegt wird. ich finde es langsam nur noch zum kotzen. jeder kann doch das fahren wozu er lust und laune hat. und keiner sollte sich über den anderen amüseren, weil er sich vielelicht weniger traut, oder kann. vor ein paar jahren bin ich auch noch ganz andere sachen gefahren. aber man wird eben älter und man macht sich über vieles mehr gedanken als früher und hat auch eine anere hemmschwelle. dazu kommen dann evtl. noch verletzunge die man so schnell nicht vergisst und die einen dann auch zögern lassen. verantwortung spielt eine wichtige rolle. mit "können" hat das alles nicht unbedingt etwas zutun. denkt einfach mal darüber nach.


grüße coffee


----------



## cubey (21. August 2004)

Jawohl..........


----------



## Frazer (22. August 2004)

Möööönsch Kinners, kaum schaut man mal 3 Tage nicht ins Forum, gibbets hier scho wieder Streitigkeiten.... komisch ist nur, dass man etz sogar im MTB-Formum aufpassen muss, dass man sich politisch korrekt ausdrückt   

@Shaun & rex

hey Jungs, mal blöde gefragt: ihr kennt euch doch mit Bikeparks und sowas anscheinend recht gut aus, und bei den CC'lern scheint reges Interesse zu herrschen, da auch selber mal zu biken. Also, wie schauts aus, ein paar einschlägige Tipps oder noch besser: warum fahrt ihr denn nicht mit?!   

Was nützt es denn, hier ständig auf sich gegenseitig rumzuhacken?! Hey, wir sind doch alles Biker, oder etwa nicht?! Und bevor jetzt einer kommt und sagt: "was will der bergauffahrende, pizzafressende CC'ler eigentlich von uns?!" will ich nur vorweg was klarstellen:

Als ich mitm Biken angefangen habe, wars noch ne ziemlich kleine Gemeinde, da gab es keine Differenzierungen zwischen CC, Marathon, Downhill, Dual, Trial, Dirt, Street undwasweißichnoch. Bin selber ne ganze Zeit lang Wettkampf gefahren, und jaaa, auch Downhill. War ne geile, spassige Zeit und gerade die Downhill-Fraktion habe ich als besonders locker und tolerant kennengelernt. Zu meiner Zeit war des die volle Spass-Fraktion, und der liebe Alti wird mir da auch voll recht geben. Und was ist jetzt? Alle hacken irgendwie aufeinander rum. Find ich irgendwie nicht wirklich toll. Warum gehts denn nicht, dass wir mal alle nen gemeinsamen Event planen? So quasi n gemeinsames Biken im Bikepark z.B. . Und ich gehör wirklich zu denjenigen, die sich auch gern von euch mal was zeigen lassen. Denn ganz ehrlich: die DH-Strecken aus meiner Zeit fahr ich heut locker mit jedem CC-Bike    

Also, net rumzicken hier sondern mitfahren    und auch glaube ich, dass jeder immer beim Pizzafuttern willkommen ist. Schließlich müssen wir ja alle von was leben   

Grüße


----------



## Beelzebub (22. August 2004)

der TK schreibt nich nur so ironische überschriften,nein der pupst auch dauernd während der autofahrt  aber recht hat er. wir fahren alle Bergfahrrad!!


----------



## TortureKing (23. August 2004)

ach ja .... die EB ..... Mist, hab ich ganz vergessen. (Ich geh da ja unter der Woche hin  )

Na dann gehen wir dem Vorschlag von Aische nach und verschieben auf den 11. September.

Wasnu ?


----------



## TortureKing (23. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> der TK schreibt nich nur so ironische überschriften,nein der pupst auch dauernd während der autofahrt  aber recht hat er. wir fahren alle Bergfahrrad!!


.... selber Pupser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (23. August 2004)

der TK pupst auch dauernd während dem Biken

 

Bateman


----------



## sunflower (23. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann gehen wir dem Vorschlag von Aische nach und verschieben auf den 04. September.
> 
> Wasnu ?


Aische wollte doch den 11. weil sie am 4. nocht net nüchtern ist... Aber vielleicht würd das zu besserer Kurvenlage beitragen und sie würd endlich mal den Weg um die Bäume finden...


----------



## TortureKing (23. August 2004)

ich werde gedissd .........



...... aber ich bin doch Krank .... ich habe doch sogar ein Attest ........ Ihr gebt mir nur immer das falsche zu Essen


----------



## sunflower (23. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr gebt mir nur immer das falsche zu Essen


Schon klar! Die zweite Pizza ist schuld!


----------



## Bateman (23. August 2004)

aber aber, wir haben dich doch lieb...

ausserdem isses sehr helle nen privaten Brief zu zeigen, und wesentliche Stellen zu schwärzen, wie auch den Vornamen, und dann die Anrede zu vergessen...

Gell, Herr Kramer...  

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (23. August 2004)

LOL ... naja, egal .... wer weis wie man Webadressenbesitzer rausfindet weis das eh


----------



## rex_sl (24. August 2004)

11.september  

net lieber 1 woche später ?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. August 2004)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> 11.september
> 
> net lieber 1 woche später ?




muahhhh    

ich glaub ich geh an dem Tag net in nen Park....
wenn die Pizzaterroristen unterwegs sind...
stell mir des so bildlich vor...wie einer unten in die Liftstadtion einschlägt...mit rauchenden Bremsen den Hang runtergeschossen.


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2004)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> muahhhh
> 
> ich glaub ich geh an dem Tag net in nen Park....
> wenn die Pizzaterroristen unterwegs sind...
> stell mir des so bildlich vor...wie einer unten in die Liftstadtion einschlägt...mit rauchenden Bremsen den Hang runtergeschossen.




und genauso stell ich mir vor, wie du ne pizza versuchst mit nem teelöffel  zu essen *loslach*


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (31. August 2004)

aaaaalso ...... inzwischen sind wir über einiges an offline-Gesprächen schon beim 12. gelandet. Das sollte aber nun entgültig sein !

WER ist am 12. September (Sonntag) dabei ?


----------



## Frazer (1. September 2004)

Plan mich doch da mal mit ein.

Nur fehlt mir momentan noch die Ritterrüstung   

Wie mach mer des mitm Fahren? Gibts scho ne grobe Planungsvorstellung?? Haben wir bei diesem Projekt schon den ersten Milestone?


----------



## TortureKing (1. September 2004)

nee, wir kommen über die Grobplanung nicht hinaus 

brauche Teilprojektleiter 

Frazer macht dann mal die Teilnehmeranwerbung-, Koordination und die Verteilung auf Fahrzeuge .....


----------



## Frazer (1. September 2004)

VERDAMMT!!!

Ich wußte, dass hier jemand mit Sachverstand und perfekter Koordinationsgabe gefordert wird.....

Aber warum dann ich??


----------



## TortureKing (1. September 2004)

hatte grade keinen besseren   
... und Projekt*leiter* bin ja schließlich ich  ..... übrigens erwarte ich bis heute Abend die ersten Zahlen 


Zwischenbilanz:
Dabei sind
Frazer
Ich
Belze

wer noch ?


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> hatte grade keinen besseren
> ... und Projekt*leiter* bin ja schließlich ich  ..... übrigens erwarte ich bis heute Abend die ersten Zahlen



schaun mer mal, ob die Erwartungen erfüllt werden 

Worum gehts eigentlich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (1. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Worum gehts eigentlich???




Die Idee war, sich mal in der Rhön diesen Bikepark anzuschauen.

Fährste mit?


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Fährste mit?



Och nööö...


----------



## cubey (1. September 2004)

Hi ihr,
ich denke mal das ich an diesem Tag auch dort bin.
Dann sehen wir uns.  
Wollte eigentlich heute auch mal kommen, klappt abba nicht.


----------



## TortureKing (2. September 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr,
> ich denke mal das ich an diesem Tag auch dort bin.
> Dann sehen wir uns.
> Wollte eigentlich heute auch mal kommen, klappt abba nicht.


Dann schick doch mal die Handynummer


----------



## Frazer (2. September 2004)

Hab noch n Kumpel von mir mobilisiert....

Wobei er sich noch nicht wirklich sicher ist, weil er momentan nur so n Carbon-Fully hat, und schiss hat, wenns ihn schmeisst   

Wie war des: a bissl Schwund is immmer?!


----------



## TortureKing (2. September 2004)

LOL ... ich fahr ja auch mitm HT ... von daher ..... *Scheißdrauf*


----------



## Frazer (2. September 2004)

Naja, er hat halt a bissl Angst um des gute Stück... kann ich scho verstehen, weil noch hängts im Schaufenster als Werbeobjekt    

Werde übrigens meinen Kantenklatscher spazieren fahren, wenn man scho sowas hat, muss es auch benutzt werden


----------



## blacksurf (2. September 2004)

räder sind zum fahren da, wenn das carbonfully einen kleinen Sturz nich überlebt kann er es gleich wegschmeissen   
Selbst mein Eisdielenbike übersteht sowas  
Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (2. September 2004)

Dein Eisdielenbike ist auch aus Alu   

Kann scho verstehen, dass man mitm Carbon-Bike net unbedingt auf Stürze aus is .... überlegt mal, selbst der Fumic hatte Carbon-Splitter im Allerwertesten


----------

